# As far as recurve arrow rests, is there much difference between them?



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

Plastic vs. wire arm, magnetic vs. spring loaded, $2 vs. $20...

Apart from more expensive ones have a little bit of adjustment in position, is there really much difference?


----------



## Elmosaurus (Sep 15, 2010)

theblacksage said:


> Plastic vs. wire arm, magnetic vs. spring loaded, $2 vs. $20...
> 
> Apart from more expensive ones have a little bit of adjustment in position,...


I'm no expert, but I think you pretty much nailed it.



Cheers,
E.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Diamond (like carbon) coating!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

An arrow rest has a really simple job that's very easy to overcomplicate.

A good rest is firm in the vertical position and if it gives, is at least consistent...provides good clearance...doesn't tear up an arrow or cause the arrow to deviate too much off course if it is struck...is durable...and stays where you set it.

Lots of rests that fit that description actually, from the $2.50 Hoyt Super Rest all the way up to "drop away" free flite magnetic blah, blah, blah. 

Spend as much or as little as you wish.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

It comes down to adjustment and durability. I think it is better to not have the rest poking out to the left of the arrow when nock (right handed bow) and an adjustable rest allows you to do that at any center shot you want. I also like having the shaft contacting the center of the plunger which you can only do easily with an adjustable rest. An expensive arrow rest will also last way longer than a super rest. A super rest will shoot just fine, but I would go with a Shibuya Ultima rest. I have been using it for more than a year and I don't think I'll have to replace it any time soon. The adjustment is simple and doesn't move once you lock it down. Most importantly they sell replacement parts so if it breaks mid shoot you'll be up and going quickly.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I found adjust ability and accuracy to be all the same. I purchase for durability. Go with a quality rest that will last you a while. Everyone swears by the Hoyt super rest but I cant tolerate those wearing out and breaking. My metal rests like the Champion II and Ultima have lasted years.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rjbishop said:


> I found adjust ability and accuracy to be all the same. I purchase for durability. Go with a quality rest that will last you a while. Everyone swears by the Hoyt super rest but I cant tolerate those wearing out and breaking. My metal rests like the Champion II and Ultima have lasted years.


If you're wearing out and "breaking" (can't say I've personally ever seen one break) a Hoyt Super Rest, you probably have a horribly tuned bow. The Super Rest on my wife and my daughter's bows have taken thousands of shots, with very little noticeable wear.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> If you're wearing out and "breaking" (can't say I've personally ever seen one break) a Hoyt Super Rest, you probably have a horribly tuned bow. The Super Rest on my wife and my daughter's bows have taken thousands of shots, with very little noticeable wear.


A super rest with Easton x23's and 5 inch feathers, not so much. Thin shafts and spin vanes work great off a super rest. Their life shortens with bigger arrows and fletchings. It's usually the arm that bends and wears out.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

If this helps at all, I don't use an arrow rest.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

theminoritydude said:


> If this helps at all, I don't use an arrow rest.


Neither do I . I use a home made 2 ball rest. Solid like Jonn said. [ Later


----------



## just4fun63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Highly adjustable!


----------



## Waterbender (Nov 16, 2016)

I have used the Shibuya Ultima for a couple years. Currently using a super rest. I like them both. Shibuya is more adjustable. I like the little hook on the super rest. Arrow doesn't fall off the rest in the wind.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

The rest that comes with the Sebastian Flute forged plus didn't last a year for me. The socket for the set screw that holds the adjustable backing plate started pulling away from the base after about eight months of use.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

My experience with one piece, plastic rests is what I consider rapid wear and tear. I've gone through two in several months. I switched to a Flipper on my Sage and haven't done anything but replace the sleeve on the arm once. The previous owner of my SF Premium had a plastic rest on there showing some wear, so I'm going to order the SF Ultimate for what I hope will be durability and adjustability.


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I'll probably set my Sage up to shoot off the shelf and try to it as a gapstinctwalking bow.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

Go with the Fivics TC rest, it is more durable than the SF rest and has the same adjustability. It also comes with spares.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Rael84 said:


> The rest that comes with the Sebastian Flute forged plus didn't last a year for me. The socket for the set screw that holds the adjustable backing plate started pulling away from the base after about eight months of use.


Mine is still going strong after a little over 2 years. I think I had to put blue loctite on the screw that holds the arm.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Sep 11, 2016)

Waterbender said:


> I have used the Shibuya Ultima for a couple years. Currently using a super rest. I like them both. Shibuya is more adjustable. I like the little hook on the super rest. Arrow doesn't fall off the rest in the wind.


Probably these two are still the very best arrow rests you can mount on your oly recurve bow.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Hoyt Super Rest


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Hoyt super rest last about 15,000 shots a piece until there is noticeable wear. Shibuya Ultima seems to last far more, as I've had the same one on my main bow ever since they came out. I wouldn't be surprised if those two rests cover 90% of what top competitors in the world cup circuit use.

Those are two rests that have never broken for me. A lot of other things I've tried have suddenly exploded in the most awkward places. Of course you can break arm in any rest if you snatch it on your clothes or something else.

Back in the day, also Igor rest and Yamaha flipper were in the same indestructible category, but neither are easily available these days.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## 40n105w! (Dec 29, 2016)

"gapstinctwalking" *PERFECT!!!*


----------



## theblacksage (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm not sure yet what I'll end up liking more! Haha


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I had a SF Elite on one bow, had to change it after several hundred shots. Had 2 Shibuya Ultima rest, seemed to fragile. My local "PRO" shop talked be into the Shibuya and out of the AAE Champion II likely because that's what he had in stock. The Shibuya is a very nice rest, delicate and adjustable but for the money I favor the more durable AAE. Keep in mind I'm new to Olympic recurve so my observations really aren't from a lot of experience with different rests. The proof is always in the shooting.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

More things to adjust = more things that can break. That's why Super rest is still so popular at the top of the game. I used them for about 7-8 years, before changing to Shibuya.

It's only purpose is to keep the arrow in place though first part of the shot, you don't need adjustability for that. The trick is to put it in the right place the first time and never, ever touch it after that. Rests like Shibuya seem fragile, but they really aren't, you can only break it by either fiddling with it constantly or snatching it to something by accident, which breaks any wire rest.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

rjbishop said:


> A super rest with Easton x23's and 5 inch feathers, not so much. Thin shafts and spin vanes work great off a super rest. Their life shortens with bigger arrows and fletchings. It's usually the arm that bends and wears out.


Ah. I wouldn't use a Hoyt Super Rest with such heavy arrows. I like my Champion II for that.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The AAE free flite and the elite FF are great for string walkers Plus they can easily allow replacement of the wire which can break I used to use the ARE rests but you couldn't get replacement wires-at world field trials about 15 years ago a guy snagged his ARE with his sling and I took a wire off of my extra rest to give him-LAS didn't have replacements I still would have done it but I was surprised. The adjustable rests like the Champion II are great if you go from X10 outside to say 2312 indoors. the super rest you have to often tie a new nocking point. I find the Champion II to be the best all around rest for my students


----------

